
You're Likely to Get the Coronavirus - Reedx
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/02/covid-vaccine/607000/
======
yayr
This article states, that the path to a vaccine is something between 3 months
(optimistic intial version) to 18 months (fully tested and mass production)
ahead.

Does anybody know, what the path to a reliable and cost effective detection
mechanism is?

~~~
rotexo
We already have RT-PCR assays for COVID-19, which is pretty affordable in
terms of reagents (whether that translates to affordability overall is a
different story). There are supposed to be six labs in the US performing
screening for COVID-19 this week [1].

There is also the possibility of a faster point-of-care CRISPR-based
diagnostic tool that should be very sensitive (for instance, [2]). However,
this is a novel diagnostic method. It is not outside of the realm of
possibility that we could see it deployed in a matter of months, but that
would require significant (probably unprecedented) collaboration between the
developers, the CDC, the FDA, and manufacturing partners.

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/24/21147157/coronavirus-
lab-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/24/21147157/coronavirus-lab-
surveillance-flu-cdc-virus-tracking-testing)

[2] [https://mammoth.bio/2020/02/15/white-paper-a-protocol-for-
ra...](https://mammoth.bio/2020/02/15/white-paper-a-protocol-for-rapid-
detection-of-sars-cov-2-using-crispr-sars-cov-2-detectr/)

Edit: this is such a new method that I’m not sure what to expect with regards
to its performance. There might be a high false positive rate, for instance.

~~~
yayr
thanks, very interesting

